# ГОДОВЩИНЕ КОНЧИНЫ ВАЛЕРИЯ АНДРЕЕВИЧА КОВТУН ПОСВЯЩАЕТЬСЯ:



## Kosthenko (20 Фев 2018)

ВАЛЕРИЙ АНДРЕЕВИЧ КОВТУН - БИОГРАФИЯ И ГОДОВЩИНА СО ДНЯ КОНЧИНЫ(19-02-2017Г.) 

Родился в 1942 году 10.10 в г. Керчь Крымской области. Отец — Ковтун Андрей Иванович (1915 г.р.), радиоинженер. Мать — Ковтун Тамара Лаврентьевна (1914 г.р.), по профессии — мастер. Валерий Ковтун вырос у Черного моря, в краю «волнующей романтики, возвышенных мечтаний». Валере нравилось ходить к морю, смотреть на белые корабли. Он мечтал быть капитаном большого океанского лайнера. В их маленьком городке, как и во всем Советском Союзе, тогда было немало праздников, когда люди надевали лучшие наряды и выходили гулять. В парках, на танцевальных площадках звучала музыка: «Рио-Рита», «Цветущий май», и королем музыки был баян.

Мама хотела, чтобы сын начал заниматься музыкой, накопила денег и купила Валере баян. С инструментом паренек пришел в музыкальную школу, но там было много желающих учиться на баянистов и ему предложили поступить на курс аккордеона. Семилетний Валера простоял несколько часов у комиссионного магазина, надеясь, что кто-то принесет на продажу аккордеон. Ему повезло: на счастье одной супружеской паре нужен был баян, и они поменялись.

Первым его педагогом был Григорий Гордеевич Чимирис. После окончания музыкальной школы, а затем музыкального училища, Валерий Ковтун служил в Советской Армии, в военно-духовом оркестре. Демобилизовавшись, молодой артист работал вместе с Махмудом Эсамбаевым, Иосифом Кобзоном, Юрием Богатиковым, в качестве солиста и музыкального руководителя. Имя Валерия Ковтуна стало известно во многих уголках нашей страны. Впоследствии он окончил Институт культуры (1991 г.), где получил специальность режиссера массовых представлений.

Таланту Валерия Ковтуна можно позавидовать. В 1980 г. он создал инструментальный ансамбль, в составе которого в разные годы играли Иван Юрченко, Виталий Хренов, Евгений Рябой (ударные инструменты), Игорь Кантюков и Назыф Шайхлисламов (контрабас), Михаил Кочетков (гитара). Квартет Валерия Ковтуна пользуется большой популярностью и признанием в России. Музыканты постоянно выступают с сольными концертами на телевидении и радио, принимают участие в телепрограммах и шоу.

В репертуар квартета входят созданные Валерием Ковтуном обработки и аранжировки многих популярных классических и джазовых произведений отечественных и зарубежных авторов. Среди них: «Танец с саблями» (А.Хачатурян), «Болгарское хоро» и «Домино» (П.Владигеров), «Чардаш» (В.Монти), «Сиртаки» (М.Теодоракис), «Кумпарсита» (Х.Матес Родригес), «Либер-Танго» (А.Пьяццолла), «Аве Мария» (Ф.Шуберт), «Венецианский карнавал» (Н.Паганини), «Полет шмеля» (Н.Римский-Корсаков), «Бесаме Мучо» (К.Веласкес), «Цветущий май» (А.Полонский), «Брызги шампанского» и «Утомленное солнце» (Ю.Петербургский), «Ария» (И.Бах), «Любимый мой» (Дж.Гершвин), «Фернандес» (Д.Росс), «Адиос Нанино» (А.Пьяццолла), «Тико-шико» (Эбрю), «Карусель» (Ю.Шахнов), «Пасадобль» (А.Лепин), множество мелодий народов мира. Валерий Ковтун исполняет музыку и собственного сочинения. Многие его композиции вошли в репертуар известных русских и зарубежных аккордеонистов, эстрадных коллективов: «Представление о Париже», «Молдавские наигрыши», «Посвящение L.M. (Вальс женщине)», «Карнавал на Кубе», «Женевский вальс», «Капризная женщина», «Откровение» и многие другие. В. Ковтун написал музыку к мюзиклу «Доктор Живаго», который будет исполняться в Германии. Всего он сочинил более 50 композиций.

Прекрасные мелодии, великолепные аранжировки и блестящее исполнение аккордеониста В. Ковтуна являются основой его творчества. Он пропускает через душу, эмоционально переживает все, что играет на своем удивительном инструменте, и люди отвечают ему беззаветной и искренней любовью.

Валерий Ковтун — музыкант от Бога. Он уникален, его по праву называют «Золотым аккордеоном России». Стиль его игры используется в учебных пособиях для музыкальных школ, училищ и высших учебных заведений. Обаятельная сила Ковтуна в том, что его манера исполнения и незабываемая улыбка пробуждают воспоминания о светлых, чистых героях — любимых актерах отечественного кинематографа — кумирах нескольких поколений: Петре Алейникове, Николае Крючкове, Марке Бернесе.

Музыку в исполнении русского музыканта овациями встречают во всех уголках планеты: в США, Австрии, Германии, Италии, Швейцарии, Финляндии, Испании, Югославии, Корее, Чехословакии, Румынии, Венгрии и многих других странах. Валерий Ковтун участвовал во многих шоу-программах в Польше и ФРГ. На гастролях в Китае он стал настоящим кумиром для многих китайских женщин. Во время встречи двух президентов - Б. Ельцина и Ж.Ширака, в элитном ресторане «Царская охота», музыкант в течение 4 часов исполнял русские и французские мелодии. Уже несколько лет он ведет музыкальную программу «Звезды аккордеона» на радиостанции «Маяк», причем безвозмездно. В октябре 1997 г. на сцене ГЦКЗ «Россия» прошла его юбилейная программа «Музыка на бис!». Валерий Ковтун выпустил две пластинки-гиганта, 22 компакт-диска с аранжировками различных песен и своими авторскими произведениями.

В 1990 г. Валерий Ковтун получил звание «Заслуженный артист России», а в 1996 г. — «Народный артист России». Он является лауреатом конкурса исполнителей на народных инструментах (1977 г.), конкурса народного творчества «Радуга» (1982 г.), лауреатом фестивалей «Сопот-89» и «Песня-90». В 2007 г. был удостоен Государственной премии и награжден орденом «Дружбы народов».

Самое главное дело на земле для Валерия Ковтуна — музыка — его первая любовь, а детская увлеченность аккордеоном стала смыслом всей его жизни. Именно музыке, особенно классике, джазу, фольклору, он доверяет все тайны, именно к ней обращается в минуты радости и горя. Море — его вторая любовь. Он любит жизнь, любит женщин. Он любит во всем профессионализм, является поклонником таких русских актеров, как Евгений Леонов, Петр Алейников, Григорий Абрикосов, Михаил Яншин, Олег Борисов, Фаина Раневская, Марина Неелова. Дома В. Ковтун собрал большую библиотеку. Он часто перечитывает А. С. Пушкина, увлекается историей, античностью и философией. Занимается спортом (футбол, баскетбол), является заядлым болельщиком «Спартака». Очень любит животных.

Жил и работал в г. Москва.Умер 19 февраля 2017г. Самую добрую память о себе и о своем творчестве оставил пользователям Goldaccordeon(а) и навечно сразил сердца многим слушателям и поклонникам, - ВЕЧНАЯ ПАМЯТЬ ВАЛЕРИЮ АНДРЕЕВИЧУ КОВТУН. С признанием пользователи форума Goldaccordeon(а).


----------

